# Boot ACPI



## 0xl0v3j0Y (Dec 12, 2019)

I added line
hint.acpi.0.disable="1" in /boot/loader.conf
Now, its throwing me error 
Panic:running without device atpic requires a local APIC.
Now I am unable to access loader.conf to remove hint.acpi.0.disable="1
Is there any way I can edit /boot/loader.conf from boot menu??


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2019)

0xl0v3j0Y said:


> Is there any way I can edit /boot/loader.conf from boot menu??


No, loader(8) doesn't have that functionality. But you can 'unset' the variable. Drop to the loader prompt from the menu and enter `unset hint.acpi.0.disable`. Then `boot` to boot the system. Once it's up and running normally you can edit loader.conf.


----------



## 0xl0v3j0Y (Dec 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> No, loader(8) doesn't have that functionality. But you can 'unset' the variable. Drop to the loader prompt from the menu and enter `unset hint.acpi.0.disable`. Then `boot` to boot the system. Once it's up and running normally you can edit loader.conf.



Thank you very much


----------

